# [how-to] Documentazione in locale

## =DvD=

//revision 10

Mini-guida per i nuovi arrivati nel mondo gentoo, e più in generale al GNU/Linux.

Molte persone hanno imparato ad usare il computer con windows, il quale solitamente è avaro di informazioni -utili-: La stampante non funziona? Cosa ti dice la guida di win? 

-Hai controllato che sia accesa?

-Hai controllato che sia connessa?

-Hai installato i drivers?

-Se hai ancora problemi, consulta il venditore dell'hardware.

Poco stimolante: difatti molto ignorano in toto la "documentazione".

In una normale installazione GNU/Linux invece c'è molto più materiale di quanto possiate mai avere bisogno, e leggere questa documentazione, accessibile anche senza il bisogno di internet, spesso chiarisce i dubbi e risolve i problemi, perchè questa è la finalità con la quale è stata scritta.

Un grande problema però è che quasi tutto è scritto in lingua anglica (leggi inglese);c'è per chi non mastica questa lingua una versione delle man pages in italiano ( http://it.tldp.org/man/ ) forse c'è un pacchetto anche per gentoo... (da vedere).

   PARTE PRIMA: TROVARE I COMANDI

Un nuovo arrivato ha il problema che non conosce quasi per nulla i comandi di cui potrebbe avere bisogno.

In suo soccorso vengono:

il pulsante "tab" della tastiera

Quando siete nella console premendo il pulsante tab vengono elencati tutti i comandi disponibili!

Sono veramente tanti e vi verrà chiesto se volete realmente vederli tutti. Se però voi iniziate a scrivere un comando e poi premete tab, verranno elencati solo i comandi che iniziano con le lettere che avete digitato.

Mi spiego meglio: avete installato samba, non sapete i comandi specifici, ma avete notato che tutti iniziano per smb... quindi andate in console, scrivete smb e poi premete tab, e avete listati tutti i comandi che iniziano per smb:

smbmount smbclient ecc ecc

vi invito a sperimentare la cosa sul vostro pc, e vedere come il tab sia comodo anche per navigare tra le directory.

whatis previo makewhatis da root

Avete trovato un comando con il tab  :Wink:  ma non sapete se è quello giusto: whatis è quello che fa per voi.

Un esempio? Avete trovato il comando "cp" e vi chiedete cosa diamine faccia:

```
dvd@gnunghino dvd $ whatis cp

cp                   (1)  - copy files and directories
```

apropos

Apropos fa il contrario di whatis (ma ne sfrutta lo stesso database) voi gli date una parola e lui vi stampa tutti i programmi che contengono nella descrizione quella parola.

Esempio come prima:

```
dvd@gnunghino dvd $ apropos "copy files"

File::Copy           (3pm)  - Copy files or filehandles

cp                   (1)  - copy files and directories

cpio                 (1)  - copy files to and from archives

install              (1)  - copy files and set attributes

```

   PARTE SECONDA: UTILIZZARE I COMANDI

Premettiamo che finalmente un utente sappia quale è il comando per [...] ?

La domanda che spesso viene posta in seguito è:

E ora come faccio per fargli fare questo o quello?

Anche qui vengono in soccorso vari strumenti e guide già presenti sul pc

--help   -h   -?

Quasi tutti i programmi (ma ci sono delle eccezioni) supportano il comando "--help" che da una breve, essenziale spiegazione dell'utilizzo dello stesso.

Rare volte serve invece di --help usare -h o -?

 Esempio:

```
dvd@gnunghino dvd $ cp --help

Uso: cp [OPZIONE]... ORIGINE DESTINAZIONE

  o: cp [OPZIONE]... ORIGINE... DIRECTORY

  o: cp [OPZIONE]... --target-directory=DIRECTORY ORIGINE...

Copia SORGENTE su DESTINAZIONE, o SORGENTI multiple nella DIRECTORY.

Mandatory arguments to long options are mandatory for short options too.

  -a, --archive                come -dpR

      --backup[=TIPO]          fa il backup di ogni file di destinazione

  -b                           come --backup ma non accetta un argomento

      --copy-contents          quando agisce ricorsivamente copia il contenuto

                               dei file speciali

[...continua... omesso per leggibilità del post...]
```

man

Forse il programma unix e GNU/Linux piu usato in assoluto.

Vi risiede la risposta a quasi ogni dubbio, va considerato come una semidivinità, e pare che in papua nuova guinea vi abbiano anche dedicato un tempio.

Come si usa: "man $programma"

E lui vi stampa il manuale, (questa volta comprensivo di tutto) di $programma. Si può navigare nella pagina con le frecciette della tastiera, e in tanti altri modi.

Ha molte features comode, tra cui una di ricerca, che si attiva con la "/".

Non mi dilungo perchè a questo punto sapete come fare se volete maggiori informazioni su come si usa il man:

```
dvd@gnunghino dvd $ man man
```

Per esempio per saperla tutta su "cp" basta un

```
dvd@gnunghino dvd $ man cp
```

(per uscire il pulsante "q")

info

Molto simile al man, ma ancora più comprensivo e dettagliato, al punto che è in formato di ipertesto!!

Anche qui:

```
info info
```

 e vi sarà data luce!

   PARTE TERZA: INFORMAZIONI SU FILE DI CONFIGURAZIONE, FUNZIONAMENTO GENERALE DI PROGRAMMI, VARIE ED EVENTUALI

/usr/doc/*

Abilitando la use "doc", in questa cartella ( e relative sottocartelle, organizzate per nome del programma) troverete vari file di testo, readme, guide in html, esempi di files di configurazione, note di rilascio di nuove versioni di programmi...

In definitiva: chi scrive un programma si aspetta che chi lo installa vada a dare un occhiata qui dopo averlo installato, proprio per rispondere a quelle domande che possono venire in mente a chi ha installato suddetto programma che non sono di ovvia risposta.

Se trovate un file di testo o .tar.bz o tar.gz potete leggerlo con "less"

Esempio:

```
dvd@gnunghino dvd $ ls /usr/doc/nano-1.3.4/

AUTHORS.gz        ChangeLog.gz      NEWS.gz           TODO.gz

BUGS.gz           nanorc.sample.gz  README.gz

```

```
dvd@gnunghino dvd $less README.gz
```

   PARTE QUARTA: ERRORI

In GNU/Linux non troverete mai errori del tipo

```
errore 503.
```

Trovate errori che spiegano cosa è successo, quindi, almeno leggete gli errori!

Note finali:

Tutta questa documentazione è ben organizzata ma dispersiva, cercare cose è un operazione lunga e un po' noiosa, che tutti noi però facciamo quasi quotidianamente.

Ragione per cui, quando, almeno a me, vengono fatte ripetitivamente dalla stessa persona domande per le quali rispondere basta leggere il man, lo trovo offensivo:

E' come fare un viaggio insieme e far portare tutte le valige  a me! Le cose che sono noiose per voi lo sono anche per noi, una mano ve la diamo, ma per rispetto nei nostri confronti, non fateci fare la parte faticosa sempre a noi.

Detto questo; la domanda fatta al volo, di fretta, càpita a tutti di farla, ed è pure un piacere rispondere e dare una mano!

La noia viene quando ci si sente presi per le mele!

La scenetta di cui sopra è così frequente che si è venuto a creare addirittura un modo di dire: RTFM che sta per "Read The Fucking Manual" traducibile con un invito abbastanza informale a leggersi la documentazione che è fornita assieme al programma, spesso detto a chi fa domande che _veramente_ si rispondono alla prima riga del man =D

Links utili:

Come porre domande in maniera intelligente(ITA)

Come porre domande in maniera intelligente (ING)

Post simile di randomaze

Ok! 

Per commenti: commentate!Last edited by =DvD= on Sun Dec 23, 2007 11:27 pm; edited 18 times in total

----------

## zUgLiO

Magari si pùò fare un merge con questo

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Spesso ...

 

IMHO qui sei un poco cattivello e potresti indisporre chi legge la guida... vanificando l'utilità del post.

Cosa ne pensi di:

 *Quote:*   

> Molte persone hanno imparato ad usare il computer con windows, il quale solitamente é avaro di informazioni utili: La stampante non funziona? Cosa ti dice la guida di win? 
> 
> ...

 

Anche il titolo... forse é meglio mettere "Suggerimenti per i nuovi arrivati".

----------

## tobiwan_

Uh, non male, non male!

----------

## =DvD=

@randomize: la critica era verso windows, non verso gli utenti di win!

Farò come dici!

----------

## Peach

very good... sottoscrivo quanto dice randomaze, in fondo sono approdati a gentoo e bisogna dargli piena fiducia  :Wink: 

altra cosa, oltre a mergerlo, si potrebbe pure implementare con tutto quello che ci può venire in mente, tipo i metodi di ricerca attuabili per trovare un file sia installato con merge che un file che abbiamo preso tipo dalla rete... e cose del genere: quindi una cosa tipo, uso di find, slocate, etc e `qpkg -l nomepacchetto` (essenzialmente) di pari passo con la descrizione delle wildcards e di come si possono usare (* e ?)

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> @randomize: la critica era verso windows, non verso gli utenti di win!
> 
> Farò come dici!

 

randomAze.  :Razz: 

Si capisco che le intenzioni non erano "cattive" ma non si sa mai quanto può essere permaloso chi legge  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *Peach wrote:*   

> very good... sottoscrivo quanto dice randomaze, in fondo sono approdati a gentoo e bisogna dargli piena fiducia 
> 
> altra cosa, oltre a mergerlo, si potrebbe pure implementare con tutto quello che ci può venire in mente, tipo i metodi di ricerca attuabili per trovare un file sia installato con merge che un file che abbiamo preso tipo dalla rete... e cose del genere: quindi una cosa tipo, uso di find, slocate, etc e `qpkg -l nomepacchetto` (essenzialmente) di pari passo con la descrizione delle wildcards e di come si possono usare (* e ?)

 

Buono!

----------

## =DvD=

Quindi dite che sarebbe utile anche una parte dedicata alla ricerca di files?

mi metto a scrivere...

dunque:

 slocate

find (brrr  :Wink:  )

 funzione di * e ?

Altro che vi viene in mente?

----------

## Cazzantonio

proporrei ai moderatori di mettere questo topic tra gli sticky, così appena arriva sul forum uno nuovo lo vede e lo legge (si spera...)

Includerei anche una simpatica spiegazione del significato di RTFM, così uno capisce al volo se ne riceve uno   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Molto ben fatto dvd. Io direi che va messo nei post utilissimi e nelle linee guida

----------

## =DvD=

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> proporrei ai moderatori di mettere questo topic tra gli sticky, così appena arriva sul forum uno nuovo lo vede e lo legge (si spera...)
> 
> Includerei anche una simpatica spiegazione del significato di RTFM, così uno capisce al volo se ne riceve uno  

 

La metto i fondo, nelle note finali... spero che arrivino a leggere fino a li!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> proporrei ai moderatori di mettere questo topic tra gli sticky

 

Secondo me ce ne sono gia' troppi ma sentiamo anche le cosa dicono gli altri. Io volevo metterla nel post LINEE GUIDA

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Includerei anche una simpatica spiegazione del significato di RTFM, così uno capisce al volo se ne riceve uno  

 

Non mi piace molto il termine RTFM si puo' dire la stessa cosa in modo piu' gentile

----------

## =DvD=

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non mi piace molto il termine RTFM si puo' dire la stessa cosa in modo piu' gentile

 

Nemmeno a me piace, ma considero questo:

1) a volte ci vuole proprio!! (io non penso di averlo mai detto)

2) ci stava bene specificare che cosa sia  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Secondo me ce ne sono gia' troppi ma sentiamo anche le cosa dicono gli altri. Io volevo metterla nel post LINEE GUIDA

 

Sei sicuro che venga letto poi? Secondo me lo sticky viene visto meglio...

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non mi piace molto il termine RTFM si puo' dire la stessa cosa in modo piu' gentile

 

sono daccordo con te nella stragrande aggioranza dei casi... esistono tuttavia una ristretta minoranza di situazioni in cui ritengo sia appropriato. Solo in quei casi dove la richiesta di informazioni diventa tanto insistente e ripetitiva da risultare offensiva   :Wink: 

[EDIT] scrivendo avevo invertito "maggioranza" e "minoranza" nella frase e sembrava tutt'altro[/EDIT]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> situazioni in cui ritengo sia appropriato. Solo in quei casi dove la richiesta di informazioni diventa tanto insistente e ripetitiva da risultare offensiva  

 

Quando ci sono questi casi preferisco fargli notare la cosa piuttosto di usare RTFM

----------

## ultimodruido

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    PARTE QUARTA: ERRORI
> 
> In GNU/Linux non troverete mai errori del tipo
> ...

 

Posso rompere le palle? questi numeri di errori sono unificati? se si, c'è qualche pagina dove sono riassunti? tipo un "man qualcosa"...

grazie nic

----------

## gutter

@DVD: ben fatto forse ci voleva una piccola guida come questa   :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   
> 
>    PARTE QUARTA: ERRORI
> 
> In GNU/Linux non troverete mai errori del tipo
> ...

 

Spero che basti per risponderti!

----------

## ultimodruido

grazie! ora va meglio...   :Razz:   :Razz: 

chiedo scusa... elementi finiti mi ha un po' fuso, per oggi mi ritiro a meditare

----------

## hardskinone

Suggerisco di inserire da qualche parte un rimando a questo.  Magari alla traduzione se esiste.

----------

## =DvD=

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Suggerisco di inserire da qualche parte un rimando a questo.  Magari alla traduzione se esiste.

 

http://members.xoom.virgilio.it/army1987/domande.html eccola qua!

----------

## gutter

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Suggerisco di inserire da qualche parte un rimando a questo.  Magari alla traduzione se esiste.

 

Concordo l'idea mi sembra buona. Tutti dovrebbero leggerlo prima di porre domande   :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Beh è un po' lungo da leggere tutto!

Cmq l'ho linkato in fondo!

----------

## adam_z

CAVOLO l'ho letto solo ora (dopo oltre un mese di frequentazione del forum).

Perchè non lo mettete in cima a ogni forum (italiano)?

PS: fatto veramente bene.

----------

## =DvD=

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> CAVOLO l'ho letto solo ora (dopo oltre un mese di frequentazione del forum).
> 
> Perchè non lo mettete in cima a ogni forum (italiano)?
> 
> PS: fatto veramente bene.

 

Ci ho rimesso un po' mano, me lo metto come firma per dargli piu' visibilita'  :Smile: 

----------

